# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Evolução de uma pequena Euphylia

## Hugo Oliveira

Pois é, para que conheçam a historia desta bichana, ele foi encontrada como apensa um pedaço de tecido rasgado de uma euphylia, cerca de 3mm, com Dedicação  :yb665:   tomei conta dela ate que a trouxe para o meu aquário para um lugar cuidadoso para que se podesse desenvolver sem ter de combater por espaço ou luz.
Enfim hoje está bonita e saudavel
Disfrutem:

Antes (Jan 2007)


E agora (jan 2008)


Cumprimentos

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Muito bom esse crescimento :Pracima:  
Como é que a fixas-te? Com um elástico?
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Hugo
Lembro-me muito bem deste pequenino pedaço de vida que para ali ficou na areia, mal se via, e para o qual não se previa futuro...mas teve futuro e agora tem um presente que nquem não o viu não imagina como era, um presente que se espera continue a evoluir e a ter futuro. Excelente trabalho de dedicação e cuidado, parabéns :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: Hugo, well done :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola
essa recuperacao teve direito a reactor de calcio, ou suplementos??
well done :Palmas:   :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> ola
> essa recuperacao teve direito a reactor de calcio, ou suplementos??
> well done


 :Olá: Viva Ingo
Se leres o tópico do sistema do Hugo vais ver que teve direito a "pinga pinga" de kalk e muito carinho.

Disposição de Aquário de recife 2006

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

> Olá 
> Muito bom esse crescimento 
> Como é que a fixas-te? Com um elástico?
> Cumps,
> Rui Bessa


Ola Rui, como aquilo deve ter sido uma lasca de euphylia partida ainda tinha tipo 1 cm de estrutura calcaria, entao foi so por uma bolinha de epoxy e colar a uma pedrita com cerca de 3 cm, ainda ficou no areao uns tempos e ja estabelecida, voltei a colar da mesma forma mas definitivamente numa rocha maior, onde se encontra hoje. (epoxy da Deltec)

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Hugo,

Isso não é evolução, é uma explosão de crescimento!!! Obrigado por partilhares.

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Pois é Pedro Ferreira, muita paciencia e analise diária ajudaram a conseguir esta maravilha, claro que com um empurraozinho seu para incentivar a traze-la para casa e acreditar nesta maravilhosa peça, que um dia terá um frag  :Smile: 

Quanto a Suplementos posso dizer que quase nada, a nao ser rowa kalk posto gota a gota de um garrafao de 5 litros, que para ser sincero nao o faço todos os dias, digamos que 2 ou 3 dias por semana. De resto todo o meu sistema so tem o escumador a funcionar de dia, a noite desligo para poder dormir sem barulho (o aquario fica mesmo aos pes da cama :Smile:  )
Mudanças de agua neste momento 60litros 1 vez por mes, com agua da torneira e sal Tropic Marin.

Abraços

----------


## Ruben Miguel

bem.....tou a ver que a agua da torneira por ai é bem nutritiva :SbOk:  


espetaculo :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :SbOk5:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá Hugo,

por acaso não tens fotos intercalares?

era engraçado poder apreciar as fases de crescimento  :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Foi a muito muito tempo atras :yb624:   que trouxe para casa um bocadinho de estrutura calcaria talvez de um frag feito ao qual saio uma lasca nao sei, mas que continha 2 cabecinhas apenas de tecido, pouco depois de ela entrar no aquario mais umas pontas foram aparecendo, foi aí que eu achei que realmente ia valer a  pena dar tudo para vingar esta "maravilha" :Smile: 
Em 07-07-2006 altura que acabei de descrever, ela encontrava-se assim como a proxima foto e foi desenvolvendo como poderao ver nas seguintes fotografias: (nao estou a conseguir alojar as fotos, mais tarde faço isso, mas apreciem)

Desde 07-07-2006 até janeiro de 2008


Abraços

----------

